# Funny to Us (not them) | Comments Your Partner Makes about Your "Hobby"



## ch_br (Dec 8, 2022)

Post em up and laugh here...

Because when they are speaking or upset about it NONE of us can laugh...

BUT AFTER, well we all need a [email protected] good laugh and to share it with the rest of the flock.

Share the following about what your partner has said or done, regarding your Steel & Stone hobby:

Direct Quotes
Stories
Anecdotes
Etc.
*But remember one rule: names in stories must be changed to protect the innocent! *


----------



## ch_br (Dec 8, 2022)

A Dialogue my SLF (special lady friend) and I have had a few different forms about sharpening items left out:

*SLF:* "...Why does this *rock* always need to be ON the counter?"

*Me:* "Baby cuz I need it to touch up the stones to keep em sharp!"

*SLF:* "_But these knives are already sharper than anything else I've ever touched._"

*Me:* "Honey, I love you, especially when you perfectly argue my case for me!"

*SLF walks off, rolling eyeballs incessantly.*


----------



## tostadas (Dec 8, 2022)

"Which one of your knives can I use to kill this crab?"


----------



## ethompson (Dec 8, 2022)

"Do your pet rocks have names"

"What the ****? This box weighs like 50#, what do you have in here, rocks?"

"I don't understand why the movers can't grab that stuff too. It's just rocks, what's the worst that could happen?"


----------



## ethompson (Dec 8, 2022)

FIL, "which knife should I use?"
Wife from another room, "I'm not allowed to use any of them!"
Me, receiving a quizzical look, "Okay, I caught her cutting an apple on a plate with a honyaki"
*gets another quizzical look*
Sigh, "she was going to ruin the plate and knife and I thought she'd cut a finger off"
FIL, "Makes sense"


----------



## gentiscid (Dec 8, 2022)

Her checking past orders: 

Text notification: “Did u buy this brick for $80 on Amazon??? Seriously????”


----------



## ethompson (Dec 8, 2022)

"So you're telling me that some guy you've never actually met is sending you thousands of dollars worth of knives and stones to just play with? And you do that with other people?"

"These people know where you live?!"


----------



## ethompson (Dec 8, 2022)

gentiscid said:


> Her checking past orders:
> 
> Text notification: “Did u buy this brick for $80 ...”


Oh my sweet summer child, wait 'till you catch the JNat bug...

"I don't know what ¥142,000 is in USD, but I know it's more than you should be spending on a rock"


----------



## tostadas (Dec 8, 2022)

gentiscid said:


> Her checking past orders:
> 
> Text notification: “Did u buy this brick for $80 on Amazon??? Seriously????”


That sounds like a good deal to me


----------



## ahhactive (Dec 8, 2022)

S.o: You guys text each other so much its like you guys are dating. Go sleep with your "knife wife" and get rid of that pavement brick. Its unsightly!


----------



## ch_br (Dec 8, 2022)

gentiscid said:


> Her checking past orders:
> 
> Text notification: “Did u buy this brick for $80 on Amazon??? Seriously????”





tostadas said:


> That sounds like a good deal to me



A SMOKING good deal..

@gentiscid you gotta edumacate  her man! Easy fix.


----------



## tostadas (Dec 8, 2022)

"Can I use this or do you need to rub your rocks on it first?"


----------



## ch_br (Dec 8, 2022)

tostadas said:


> "Can I use this or do you need to rub your rocks on it first?"



Thats a courteous partner right there!

/MuchRespect


----------



## BillHanna (Dec 8, 2022)

“Help me understand how this one is different from the last one.”

“How many of these ‘cleavers’ do you need?” 


“Why is our son watching Jon from Japanese knife imports?”


----------



## tostadas (Dec 8, 2022)

BillHanna said:


> “Help me understand how this one is different from the last one.”


It's not a new one. I've had this forever.


----------



## BillHanna (Dec 8, 2022)

“….yeah okay.”


“What came in the mail today?”


“S I G H.”


Dr Rectlove or: How She Learned To Stop Worrying And Love The Knife


----------



## BillHanna (Dec 8, 2022)

tostadas said:


> It's not a new one. I've had this forever.


I think she’s willfully ignoring new knives.


----------



## tostadas (Dec 8, 2022)

BillHanna said:


> I think she’s willfully ignoring new knives.


Ever wonder why I spec out all my custom cleavers to the same dimensions?


----------



## ch_br (Dec 8, 2022)

BillHanna said:


> “Why is our son watching Jon from Japanese knife imports?”



He's a personal friend. Thats much safer than OF or kinky porn honey..."


----------



## ch_br (Dec 8, 2022)

BillHanna said:


> I think she’s willfully ignoring new knives.



Wise woman, knows what battles to fight...

Thats the losing end, if there ever was one...


----------



## ahhactive (Dec 8, 2022)

"Since you have so much knife now,i think it's my turn to get some bags" *starts selling my *****


----------



## DarwellianEmpire (Dec 8, 2022)

Her: “Who the hell are you texting at 3am!?”
Me: “Sorry babe I’m on the forums talking about knives again”

Also her: “ANOTHER ROCK!? GREAT, HOW MUCH DID THIS ONE COST!?”


----------



## ethompson (Dec 8, 2022)

DarwellianEmpire said:


> Her: “Who the hell are you texting at 3am!?”
> Me: “Sorry babe I’m on the forums talking about knives again”
> 
> Also her: “ANOTHER ROCK!? GREAT, HOW MUCH DID THIS ONE COST!?”


I respond with “do you really want to know?”


----------



## DarwellianEmpire (Dec 8, 2022)

ethompson said:


> I respond with “do you really want to know?”


I make her guess.

The best part is that sometimes she’ll actually ask me and then listen to me go into way too much detail about what I’ve been working on. She’s a keeper.


----------



## ch_br (Dec 8, 2022)

DarwellianEmpire said:


> Her: “Who the hell are you texting at 3am!?”
> Me: “Sorry babe I’m on the forums talking about knives again”
> 
> Also her: “ANOTHER ROCK!? GREAT, HOW MUCH DID THIS ONE COST!?”




Thats funny cuz I literally tell my wife's stories to the forum..














THEN I SHOW HER THE POSTS!

But she's a down mofo and laughs... No joke


----------



## ch_br (Dec 8, 2022)

DarwellianEmpire said:


> Her: “Who the hell are you texting at 3am!?”
> Me: “Sorry babe I’m on the forums talking about knives again”



My wife has been conditioned to call the forum "the steel and stone or the rock gang"


----------



## Heckel7302 (Dec 8, 2022)

ethompson said:


> "So you're telling me that some guy you've never actually met is sending you thousands of dollars worth of knives and stones to just play with? And you do that with other people?"
> 
> "These people know where you live?!"


You’re welcome, lol.


----------



## drsmp (Dec 8, 2022)

“They all look the same to me”


----------



## Hockey3081 (Dec 8, 2022)

ch_br said:


> My wife has been conditioned to call the forum "the steel and stone or the rock gang"



My wife refers to this place as “The Knife Boyz”. She actually got me into the rabbit hole by buying my first “nice” knife… a Middleton Made. I feel quite fortunate. 

I do like when she sees a knife she doesn’t recognize and says “oh is that a new knife?”. I say “oh no, I’ve had this one for a while.”


----------



## Heckel7302 (Dec 8, 2022)

“So you are telling me that on the way to visit your aunt and uncle you want us to drive 30 minutes out of the way so you and some guy you met on the internet can play with each others rocks?”

“Yeah, I just need a couple hours with him.”

“A couple hours? What are *we* supposed to do?”

“Look, I found an ice cream stand and a playground near by. You and the kids can hang out there. They’ll love it. “

“”

(Gets back in the car a couple hours later)

“That looks like more rocks than you went in there with”

“true, but think about how much I saved on shipping!”


----------



## ch_br (Dec 8, 2022)

So far this thread is:


----------



## Heckel7302 (Dec 8, 2022)

My kids (7 and 9 boys) almost daily

“Which is your favorite knife?”

“Which is your sharpest knife?”

“What’s your most expensivest knife?”

“Which knife would you use in a zombie apocalypse?”

“Which is your strongest knife?”

“Why do you like knives so much?”

“Why do you keep buying knives that are old and rusty”

“Are you looking at knives on your phone again?”


----------



## M1k3 (Dec 8, 2022)

"What do you want for Christmas? Can't be a knife." - Wife

"*Sends link to Venev*" - Me

"I'll just buy you something else." - Wife


----------



## Pie (Dec 8, 2022)

Child: “let’s turn on the lights and wake up your knives!!”

Also child: “TAKEDAAAAAAA wait there’s no heart MAZAKIIIIII”

Wife: a thousand dollars?! Why does it cost a thousand dollars??


----------



## JASinIL2006 (Dec 8, 2022)

“You need another knife? You already have a knife. What’s wrong with it?”


----------



## M1k3 (Dec 9, 2022)

JASinIL2006 said:


> “You need another knife? You already have a knife. What’s wrong with it?”


I've heard this one before. Word. For. Word.


----------



## Heckel7302 (Dec 9, 2022)

M1k3 said:


> I've heard this one before. Word. For. Word.


I’m sure most of us have heard at least some variation of that comment. I know I have.


----------



## jjlotti (Dec 9, 2022)

Wife... The sink looks like a construction site
Me.... Sorry that's blah blah(cut off) 
Wife.... I'm not ignorant I know what it is.... Walks off


----------



## Pie (Dec 9, 2022)

jjlotti said:


> Wife... The sink looks like a construction site
> Me.... Sorry that's blah blah(cut off)
> Wife.... I'm not ignorant I know what it is.... Walks off


Looool “you should have gotten another color for your sink”. 

She’s right tho, probably should have.


----------



## ch_br (Dec 9, 2022)

Heckel7302 said:


> My kids (7 and 9 boys) almost daily
> 
> “Which is your favorite knife?”
> 
> ...



Lol, kids....

Ironic, thing is I regularly ask MYSELF some of these


----------



## miggus (Dec 9, 2022)

"I'm so glad you told me about your tea hobby long before your knife hobby. Otherwise I might have been a bit scared."

Pretty little tea pots and teas with floral smells are definitely the better thing to introduce a date to...
(Some teas also smell like whiskey and forest, but that's for another forum)


----------



## miggus (Dec 9, 2022)

drsmp said:


> “They all look the same to me”


 haha yeah I heard that a lot already...


----------



## Whit3Nitro (Dec 9, 2022)

My wife beat me to the door for a NKD delivery once and the details and price were visible on the customs label…

Delivery man - “This is a really expensive knife”

Wife - “Oh he’s not bought another f-ing knife has he!? I’m going to kill him with it”

The delivery driver quickly realised he’d dropped me in it and sheepishly left. 

Other passing comments include “why are you staring at your knives again?” “Didn’t you sharpen that yesterday?”


----------



## ethompson (Dec 9, 2022)

“Why does it take so long to sharpen a knife?”

“Oh, I’m actually polishing not sharpening right now. See if I’m patient and careful this stone makes the surface iridescent and appear scratch free. It also highlights the grain structure of the steel.” 

“Why don’t they come like that then?”

“It’d be terribly expensive because it’s so time consuming”

“Oh okay, so you just do it when you get a new knife yourself and then it’s set, that makes sense”

“Ummmm… actually as soon as I use it the polish will get scratched and patinated so in a few months I get to do it all over again”

*eyes twitching* “I love you, but that’s really absurd”


----------



## miggus (Dec 9, 2022)

The way you describe it @ethompson, I get strong Zen Garden vibes. When it's all done and perfect, let's watch it wither away and start afresh. Beautiful, I'm not joking.

Your partner might actually be reminded more of sisyphos though


----------



## Heckel7302 (Dec 9, 2022)

miggus said:


> The way you describe it @ethompson, I get strong Zen Garden vibes. When it's all done and perfect, let's watch it wither away and start afresh. Beautiful, I'm not joking.
> 
> Your partner might actually be reminded more of sisyphos though


The joy is in the journey, not the destination.


----------



## Rangen (Dec 10, 2022)

Just a few days ago:

Me: Check out this knife I got. I wanted a long slicing knife, and finally one came up from a maker I knew I liked, because I have one of his butcher knives, and I use it all the time. Isn't it beautiful? It was made by a guy named Bryan Raquin.

Her (not joking, absolutely serious): Could you use it to take the staple out of these papers?

Me: (jaw drops, stares, speechless)

Her: Well, what's a knife for, anyway?


----------



## blokey (Dec 11, 2022)

“Why are your knives all dirty?”


----------



## ch_br (Dec 12, 2022)

This one was a loooonng time ago, but still a gem:

"Why are there always big rocks everywhere in the kitchen?

Dont rocks belong outside?"


----------



## Delat (Dec 12, 2022)

On ordering a Smedja Aspen: “The Austrian guy [Kamon] gave me candy. Am I getting Swedish candy?”

On seeing a stainless knife I left on the board while eating dinner: “What the hell you can’t leave a knife dirty it can rust!”

her: “What’s that knife made out of?”
me: “R2…”
her: “D2?”
me: “well I was going to say stainless clad, but ok”


----------



## Delat (Dec 12, 2022)

Oh also, “why do all your knives have numbers like 7.645?”
“You mean like 1.2419?”
“Whatever”


----------



## Delat (Dec 12, 2022)

Oh how could I forget this! One of the Swedes did actually include candy, I forget if it was Patrick or Birgersson.

“GAHHH ARE YOU TRYING TO POISON ME??!!! OMG YOU FED ME KNIFE POLISH!!!! WTH #$%^@# [many, many, many expletives] THIS IS HORRIBLE ARE YOU SURE IT’S ACTUALLY FOOD???”

….not a fan of Swedish candy apparently…..


----------



## Choppin (Dec 12, 2022)

I was 3 days into thinning a knife:

"You keep doing that, in no time we'll have only foil sheets with handles in this house..."


----------



## ethompson (Dec 12, 2022)

*me getting the 360mm yanagi out of the closet since it's back in the project mix*

Wife, "Im not going to ask why you have a knife that big, but I hope you'll ask yourself that question"


----------



## BillHanna (Dec 12, 2022)

ethompson said:


> *me getting the 360mm yanagi out of the closet since it's back in the project mix*
> 
> Wife, "Im not going to ask why you have a knife that big, but I hope you'll ask yourself that question"


Feels like a person that if I argue with them, I better have my ducks in a row.


----------



## ethompson (Dec 12, 2022)

BillHanna said:


> Feels like a person that if I argue with them, I better have my ducks in a row.


I mean yeah, she's not wrong hahaha 

I didn't get into the fact that I bought it just to restore it and let it go to a new home


----------



## Heckel7302 (Dec 12, 2022)

ethompson said:


> I mean yeah, she's not wrong hahaha
> 
> I didn't get into the fact that I bought it just to restore it and let it go to a new home


Just wait until you bring home a rusty old maguro bocho to restore!


----------



## tostadas (Dec 12, 2022)

"That's a weird looking new knife. What are you supposed to cut with it?" 
Me: "No, I'm not planning to use it for cutting, just for testing stones" 
"uh..."


----------



## ch_br (Dec 12, 2022)

ethompson said:


> I mean yeah, she's not wrong hahaha
> 
> I didn't get into the fact that I bought it just to restore it and let it go to a new home



Perfect, tell her is an investment asset--- not a liability!


----------



## MSicardCutlery (Dec 12, 2022)

Choppin said:


> I was 3 days into thinning a knife:
> 
> "You keep doing that, in no time we'll have only foil sheets with handles in this house..."


Let her try...with something just a tad more abrasion resistant...not necessarily S90V or anything like that.....but also not necessarily not S90V....



And this is why I'll never be a marriage counselor.


----------



## jedy617 (Dec 12, 2022)

not not s90v is always the answer


----------



## Jovidah (Dec 13, 2022)

How it started: "You buying a knife that costs more than a 100 bucks is absolutely ridiculous."
How it's going: "If you buy me a knife, it has to have one of those Japanese wooden handles. It can't look too mundane."


----------



## ch_br (Dec 13, 2022)

Jovidah said:


> How it started: "You buying a knife that costs more than a 100 bucks is absolutely ridiculous."





Jovidah said:


> How it's going: "If you buy me a knife, it has to have one of those Japanese wooden handles. It can't look too mundane."



Either she's a great partner or you did a good job of teaching her and getting her to use and thus appreciate fine cutlery.

Either way, great work!


----------



## banjo1071 (Dec 13, 2022)

Mother in law (bleeding from a deep cut in the hand):
No, i did not touch that knife....


----------



## Heckel7302 (Dec 13, 2022)

banjo1071 said:


> Mother in law (bleeding from a deep cut in the hand):
> No, i did not touch that knife....


So sharp it cuts you just for looking at it!


----------



## bahamaroot (Dec 13, 2022)

"The UPS guy is at the door, if that's another knife we're going to talk...."


----------



## Justinv (Dec 13, 2022)

M1k3 said:


> "What do you want for Christmas? Can't be a knife." - Wife
> 
> "*Sends link to Venev*" - Me
> 
> "I'll just buy you something else." - Wife


Now you can reminder her for 50 years about the time you asked for diamonds for xmas…


----------



## BillHanna (Dec 13, 2022)

Justinv said:


> Now you can reminder her for 50 years about the time you asked for diamonds for xmas…


Buy _her_ the Venev?


----------



## Justinv (Dec 13, 2022)

BillHanna said:


> Buy _her_ the Venev?


If you get the 80 grit the diamonds are bigger.


----------



## M1k3 (Dec 13, 2022)

"Your little gems came today." - Wife

"Cool. They're not gems though. It's Silicon Carbide for flattening stones." - Me

"Anyway, your little gems are in the bag on the counter."


----------



## ch_br (Dec 13, 2022)

bahamaroot said:


> "The UPS guy is at the door, if that's another knife we're going to talk...."



How'd that talk go?

She get ya to agree tko a date night, holiday trip, upgraded holiday present, or NYE party with her *MOST* annoying friend (s)?


----------



## Justinv (Dec 13, 2022)

Justinv said:


> If you get the 80 grit the diamonds are bigger.


80 grit also works on nails.


----------



## Pie (Dec 13, 2022)

M1k3 said:


> "Your little gems came today." - Wife
> 
> "Cool. They're not gems though. It's Silicon Carbide for flattening stones." - Me
> 
> "Anyway, your little gems are in the bag on the counter."


Haaaaaa gems


----------



## e30Birdy (Dec 14, 2022)

Me: Babe i just wanted to say i love you
Her: what did you order?
Me: it was an accident.
Her: i know, you slipped and fell and in that time you put it in your basket, filled out the address and paid with PayPal.

She knows me too well and how accident prone I am. But good thing she actually doesn't care what I buy since we have a roof over our head, food on the table for our girls and they have clothes on their back (and spoiled rotten).


----------



## ch_br (Dec 14, 2022)

*SLF* (special lady friend): "How many knives do you need babe?"
(Gazing with a rye grin of playful 'gotcha.')

*Me: *(pauses 4 beats)
"Ok, ok I'll bite.

How many pairs of shoes do you need?

Or purses?"

(The room instantly fell silent as she turned a small guilty smile away from my direction.)

_And in THAT moment:_

*Balance was simultaneously restored to the knife, shoe, and purse loving universes...*


----------



## Beerzebub (Dec 14, 2022)

*Her*: I think you need a hobby besides fishing.
*Me*: I do, kitchen knives.
*Her*: How is that a hobby?
*Me*: [start to list off how it's a hobby, she interrupts after about ten seconds right after I mentioned something about smoothing spines and choils]
*Her*: I didn't actually want to know.

Then she and our eight year old son, who was sitting right there, agreed amongst themselves that I should take up running.


----------



## valdim (Dec 14, 2022)

Guys, I am in laughing tears since I started reading this thread. I think, I will keep laughing when I go out and ppl would think I am nuts.
SO FUNNY! Keep on.
@ch_br This thread can be turned into an annual competition with selection of the 3 best phrases of the year. Thnk about it.


----------



## ch_br (Dec 14, 2022)

valdim said:


> Guys, I am in laughing tears since I started reading this thread. I think, I will keep laughing when I go out and ppl would think I am nuts.
> SO FUNNY! Keep on.
> @ch_br This thread can be turned into an annual competition with selection of the 3 best phrases of the year. Thnk about it.



I like the idea..

*BUT*

TBH that would be too much scrolling for a whole year..

I mean a metric sh*+ton!

_Annnnnnnd_ making a spreadsheet and tracking positional risers and fallers is reserved for work.

I prefer to sit back have fun 

and 

 

like everyone else..


----------



## Pie (Dec 14, 2022)

ch_br said:


> *SLF* (special lady friend): "How many knives do you need babe?"
> (Gazing with a rye grin of playful 'gotcha.')
> 
> *Me: *(pauses 4 beats)
> ...


Do let her know the shoes and purses don’t cook the food she eats. If you’re brave . We’re talking about tools to help us live here guys.


----------



## ch_br (Dec 14, 2022)

Pie said:


> Do let her know the shoes and purses don’t cook the food she eats. If you’re brave . We’re talking about tools to help us live here guys.



Food is LIFE.

So that cannot be argued, since I Cook a lot.

Its all good, she understands now..

More fruitful than going to the bar


----------



## BillHanna (Dec 14, 2022)

Son Edition

*watching me browse B*zosville for Norton*

“You know -m-zon is cheap, right?”

…..yeah

“Then don’t buy there. Find a real store.”


----------



## robzilla (Dec 15, 2022)

Me- “You remember a couple of weeks ago that I became smitten with this knife that I saw in a store ?

She- ”Sure”

Me- “Found it elsewhere on sale, amazing savings with gift card I have.”

She- “Why don’t you get it?”

Me- (insert sotto voce maniacal giggle here)


----------



## Dan- (Dec 16, 2022)

Got this one from one of my kids:
Me: I wear this shirt with holes because I’ve spent all my money on clothes for you.
Him: No, you spent all your money on knives.
Me: They all do different things. 
Him: No they don’t. This one cuts and this one cuts and this one cuts and this one cuts (repeat x10)

I have failed as a parent.


----------



## mushroom (Dec 17, 2022)

Dan- said:


> Got this one from one of my kids:
> Me: I wear this shirt with holes because I’ve spent all my money on clothes for you.
> Him: No, you spent all your money on knives.
> Me: They all do different things.
> ...


No you didn't. 
Your son's got a sense for logical thinking. But kids get delivered in different editions. You don't get to choose, just make the best of what you've got.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Dec 18, 2022)

Use this carbon K Sabatier to cut frozen fruit for smoothies not your Takamura stainless. 

Don't cut frozen with fingers on the food knife might slip & cut you just two hand chop it with the K Sab.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Dec 18, 2022)

She tells all her friends & relatives that their knives are so dull.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Dec 18, 2022)

What are all these packages your getting. 

Me - I have to use up my Amazon points


----------



## ch_br (Dec 18, 2022)

Keith Sinclair said:


> Use this carbon K Sabatier to cut frozen fruit for smoothies not your Takamura stainless.
> 
> Don't cut frozen with fingers on the food knife might slip & cut you just two hand chop it with the K Sab.



Sage level advice there


----------



## ch_br (Dec 23, 2022)

*10 min after we walk in the door from a 10hr travel time to Milwaukee

SLF:* (special lady friend): "We're here for 2 weeks and you have 6 knife related packages waiting for you, are you serious?"


*Me: *"Yes honey, remember the special heirloom gift set I got the godfather and fam? Well they also needed a cutting board like ours. Annnnd they MUST have a stone to maintain the the blades.

Plus I got something from Sweden for me...

Oh, and I'm borrowing the car in the morning to pick up a natural finishing stone in person tomorrow. We need to make sure or gift is RAZOR sharp!"

*SLF: *"I get it, you love knives and want to share the joy with the family."

*Me:* "Babe, did I ever tell you that you complete me!"

She smiles and gives me a huge hug.


----------



## ch_br (Dec 23, 2022)

*A few hours later than previous quote as she admires the petty in the set, with a playful tone:

SLF:* (special lady friend): "So where is this little guy gonna call home?"


----------



## BillHanna (Dec 23, 2022)

That maker’s mark is kinda classy. I hope Santa puts something under the tree for me


----------



## ptolemy (Dec 23, 2022)

ch_br said:


> *A few hours later than previous quote as she admires the petty in the set, with a playful tone:
> 
> SLF:* (special lady friend): "So where is this little guy gonna call home?"
> 
> View attachment 215719


pretty sure you got the hint


----------



## More_Gyutos (Dec 23, 2022)

My wife tried to help me get a Konosuke on Tosho’s drop yesterday. When she refreshed the page and 3/4 were already gone:

”[email protected]&ing bots!”


----------



## ch_br (Dec 23, 2022)

More_Gyutos said:


> My wife tried to help me get a Konosuke on Tosho’s drop yesterday. When she refreshed the page and 3/4 were already gone:
> 
> ”[email protected]&ing bots!”



That's a great life partner right there..

Mine would too if I asked


----------



## bsfsu (Dec 23, 2022)

Wife: My knife is blunt.

Me: (smiles) I shall sharpen it right away.

Wife: I thought so.


----------



## gentiscid (Dec 23, 2022)

More_Gyutos said:


> My wife tried to help me get a Konosuke on Tosho’s drop yesterday. When she refreshed the page and 3/4 were already gone:
> 
> ”[email protected]&ing bots!”




Shes a keeper!


----------



## ch_br (Dec 29, 2022)

bsfsu said:


> Wife: My knife is blunt.
> 
> Me: (smiles) I shall sharpen it right away.
> 
> Wife: I thought so.



Everyone wins!!


----------



## ch_br (Dec 29, 2022)

On Christmas, my wife was SUPER happy with my hobby.

I gave the gift of one sharpened knife for family members.

She was often looking at me and smiling as I was solo in the kitchen, sharpening, flushing, repeat on a bunch of sticks.

Brought over a combo Gesshin 1k/6k Synth Stone and a hard Ohira Kamasu finisher.

Ended up banging out 7 blades and some of these were horrific! I was praying for 400grit to no relief. 

Lol here is one example of what I tackled with 1K:

BEFORE:







AFTER:


----------



## miggus (Dec 29, 2022)

ch_br said:


> Lol here is one example of what I tackled with 1K:


Oh wow! Was that knife tortured with a pull-through before meeting you? This is exactly why I always bring a rough stone when summoned to stainless knives lol


----------



## ch_br (Dec 29, 2022)

miggus said:


> Oh wow! Was that knife tortured with a pull-through before meeting you? This is exactly why I always bring a rough stone when summoned to stainless knives lol



I wish, im Currently in WI from Lost Angels!

Shipped the Gesshin combo 1k/6k because it's a gift to go along with some customs.


----------



## Heckel7302 (Dec 29, 2022)

ch_br said:


> I wish, im Currently in WI from Lost Angels!
> 
> Shipped the Gesshin combo 1k/6k because it's a gift to go along with some customs.


Always bring the 400! I’m sharpening all the in-laws knives right now. Kinda wish I brought a 220.


----------



## chefwp (Dec 29, 2022)

miggus said:


> Oh wow! Was that knife tortured with a pull-through before meeting you? This is exactly why I always bring a rough stone when summoned to stainless knives lol


I've never seen a pull through do damage like that, my guess would have been dish washer savagery.


----------



## ptolemy (Dec 29, 2022)

ch_br said:


> On Christmas, my wife was SUPER happy with my hobby.
> 
> I gave the gift of one sharpened knife for family members.
> 
> ...



that likely needed a 60grit first, lol.. looks like years to cutting bones, or trying to, since if german steel chips... it better be bones...


----------



## chefwp (Dec 29, 2022)

A few years ago when I got my first J-knife and my German wife realized that is completely replaced the Wusthof that had been like an extension of my right hand for over a decade, "You will give me some lead time to make arrangements before your new Japanese wife gets here, right?"

A week or two later, when I insist she cut that onion with the same knife, "OK, that is pretty amazing." She used that Shiki from then on, until I convinced her to try the Yoshikane, now that is 'her' knife.

The other day I pulled a rolled up 11"x 14" print photo out of a box that was just delivered to show her (printing and framing photos would be probably my next most expensive hobby), she says, "OMG, I was certain that was gonna be a new knife..."


----------



## ch_br (Dec 29, 2022)

Heckel7302 said:


> Always bring the 400! I’m sharpening all the in-laws knives right now. Kinda wish I brought a 220.



In the LA area I would have brought both 220 and 400 that I have.

Thank god for Hennessey doublea, otherwise I'd have stopped after this one.

It was the first blade of the 7 I worked on! 



chefwp said:


> I've never seen a pull through do damage like that, my guess would have been dish washer savagery.



Yea, I dunno. This blade looks like it was rode hard and put away in a rock tumbler!

    



ptolemy said:


> that likely needed a 60grit first, lol.. looks like years to cutting bones, or trying to, since if german steel chips... it better be bones...



I would have gladly chanced jumping from 60 to 1000 grit lol


----------



## Rangen (Dec 29, 2022)

ch_br said:


> Lol here is one example of what I tackled with 1K:
> 
> BEFORE:
> 
> ...


But you have removed all of the serrations! How will they cut bread now?


----------



## BillHanna (Sunday at 3:41 PM)

I was reminded of this in another thread 

re: carbon steel pans


“Are those things seasoned or whatever yet?”

Yeah, man. Why?

“Okay. I guess I’ll use it then.”




 And suddenly, the nonstick pans only see scrambled eggs.


----------



## gentiscid (Sunday at 4:19 PM)

“Why do you need so many stones, can’t you use just one to sharpen the knives…?”


----------



## bahamaroot (Monday at 12:12 AM)

"Why do you need a different knife for everything you cut? The knife I use will cut anything."


----------



## miggus (Monday at 2:45 AM)

bahamaroot said:


> "Why do you need a different knife for everything you cut? The knife I use will cut anything."


They have a point


----------

